# Two Recent Finds



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Not posted for a while as I don't generally look for watches too much as I now have plenty to keep me going though I do read the posts that interest me. Here's a couple of watches I got at the weekend for a couple of quid each, neither work but condition was too good to pass on them IMHO!






























The Apex just winds and winds so I guess the mainspring has gone though balance appears fine, the Ingersoll doesn't wind but when you pull the winder out to set the time and twist it the hands go round and the gears engage and the second hand also rotates at speed.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

And a few more;


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice. I would not have passed either at the right price.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice finds!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They are both lovely, especially the Ingersoll. The dial really has a lovely finish, and that case is superb :thumbsup:


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

The dials on both are pretty much mint, the marks on the Apex are on the 'glass' the dial is in great condition.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

Very, very cool. I wouldn't have passed on them, either...

Congratulations!

Best regards

Tomcat


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice finds, worth getting fixed and running I would guess!

:yes:


----------

